# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  W Hoboken - opening 2007Start spreading the news - it's hard to keep mum when your guiltiest pleasure is owning a place designed by the Guggenheim architects that's also on the Hudson River-front with

## JEK

W Hoboken - opening 2007

Start spreading the news - it's hard to keep mum when your guiltiest pleasure is owning a place designed by the Guggenheim architects that's also on the Hudson River-front with unobstructed views of Manhattan. The destination restaurant, bar and signature W Living Room would earn Hoboken native Frank Sinatra's croon of approval, and with 11,000 square feet of meeting space and a 5,000 square-foot Bliss Spa, a working holiday may be in order everyday.

----------


## MIke R

my daughter lives about 3 blocks from there...God bless her...she can have it lock, stock, and barrel...LOL

----------


## andynap

Why are you posting this on the NY site. This belongs in Other:...Elsewhere.

----------


## Dennis

Hey Andy...what's up your bum today? "Nova's still in it for God's sake. Chill

----------


## andynap

Can't put Hoboken in the same sentence with New York- that's all. No bum here.

----------


## MIke R

have you been to Hoboken lately Andy??...I mean....dont get me wrong.... I wouldnt live there for love or money, but it really has gone yuppie and upscale and foo foo.....a perfect fit for my high maintenance daughter....LOL....

----------


## andynap

Hoboken is the new Jersey City for the yuppies that can't afford the Big Apple- I know that. With hardly any posts I was just twisting them for New Jersey. Gotta have some fun.

----------

